# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء لذهب الغم والهم و قضاء الحوايج

## جنون الذكريات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد


قال الرسول الله (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ):

ماصاب أحدهم او غم فقالاللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)

الاذهب الله غمه وهمه ،ونفس كربه،وقضى حوائجه...
ونسألكم الدعاء..

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)



*وفقك الله غاليتي واسال الله أن يقضي حوائجنا جميعا* 

*جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك* 

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)



*وفقك الله غاليتي واسال الله أن يقضي حوائجنا جميعا* 

*جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك* 

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)
موفقه خيه واسال الله ان يقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين


تسلمي خيه 
لاخلى ولاعدم غناتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)




تسلمين 
قضى الله حوائجك وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
نسالك الدعاء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)




تسلمين 
قضى الله حوائجك وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
نسالك الدعاء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)




تسلمين 
قضى الله حوائجك وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
نسالك الدعاء

----------


## بنت سيهات

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## أحلى زهر

*اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)
*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)

----------


## زهرة القلوب

اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،نفسي بيدك،ماضي في حكمتك،عدل في قضاؤك ،أسالك بكل اسم هولك سميت به نفسك ،او انزلته في كتابك ،او علمته أحد من خلقك ،او استأثرت
به في علم الغيب عندك ، ان تصلى على محمد وال محمد، وان تجعل القران ربيع
قلبي ،ونوربصري ،وشفاء صدري ،وذهاب غمي ،وجلاء حزني يارحم الراحمين)
يارب تقضى حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------

